# Able Sister has Galaxy Parka and other cool items + Nook's Cranny!



## CowKing (Mar 31, 2020)

*Closed! Thanks for coming over!*

The Able Sisters has some pretty cool stuff so I'm opening my town for a little bit to share it.
Nook is buying Turnips for 119 bells. Nothing special but if you do want to bring your turnips there's the price.
Flick is also here, I know he won't buy your bugs but if you want to see him, he's here.

Please do _NOT_ pick up _ANY_ flowers, shake trees, or pick up any resources/items!
You can stay and look around my island if you want but don't stay too long in case people want to come in, also make sure to close your menus when someone's trying to leave/arrive!

Please mind the mess, I'm working on getting a 3 star rating!

Dodo Code: 
I'll be taking the code down if we reach 8 players and after everyone leaves I'll put the code back up.

Tips are not required but are greatly appreciated!~ I'm Chris and I'll be standing by the booth in front of the airport when you get here, probably playing this sick tambourine someone tipped me :')


----------



## beemayor (Mar 31, 2020)

i'm grabbing a tip for ya then heading over!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 31, 2020)

Ohhhh I wanna come visit! :3


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 31, 2020)

Coming, thank you!!


----------



## Pickledsugar (Mar 31, 2020)

On my way if you are still on


----------



## Fluuffy (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd love to come visit!


----------



## Saralie (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd love to pick up that parka!


----------



## CowKing (Mar 31, 2020)

Everyone come on over! There might be a bit of traffic since 3 people are coming in rn


----------



## kendallrosee (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd love to come! Do you need any fruits, flowers, ect...?


----------



## CowKing (Mar 31, 2020)

kendallrosee said:


> I'd love to come! Do you need any fruits, flowers, ect...?



I have all the fruits but if you have any flowers that aren't windflowers and tulips, I would love them!


----------



## kendallrosee (Mar 31, 2020)

On my way now with hyacinths!


----------



## Imnotcrazyhopefully (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey I’m gonna come over if it’s still open, I’m bringing 5 red hyacinths :>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2020)

What does the galaxy parka look like?


----------



## CowKing (Mar 31, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What does the galaxy parka look like?



Can't get a photo rn but it's a hoodie with a purple/blue/black galaxy on it, it's super pretty and cute! There's also a more pastel variation too!


----------



## theravenboys (Mar 31, 2020)

I’d like to come over!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Can't get a photo rn but it's a hoodie with a purple/blue/black galaxy on it, it's super pretty and cute! There's also a more pastel variation too!



Oh nice! I'd like to come and buy it when you have room!


----------



## CowKing (Mar 31, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh nice! I'd like to come and buy it when you have room!



We have plenty of room, come on in!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2020)

CowKing said:


> We have plenty of room, come on in!



Thanks for having me! I have a tip for you, I'll leave it by the airport when I get there!


----------



## gpinckney32 (Mar 31, 2020)

Im going to head over! Thank you!!


----------



## icyii (Mar 31, 2020)

CowKing said:


> I have all the fruits but if you have any flowers that aren't windflowers and tulips, I would love them!



I'd love to come over! I'll bring flowers


----------



## Luxen (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd love to drop by and check out the shops if there's any space left.
Just need to wrap up some Wisp business first, since he showed up in front of the airport, haha.


----------



## leohyrule (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm on my way over if youre still open!


----------



## CowKing (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm going to hide the code in a minute or so, I gotta eat and there's a lot of traffic! So you want to come on over, hurry!


----------



## icyii (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh no it was disconnected and didn't save  Would you mind notifying when you open up again?


----------



## Luxen (Mar 31, 2020)

Seems like everyone got disconnected and the game didn't save. 
I'll have to go back and repurchase what I bought once the code's back up.
If it's not too much trouble.


----------



## CowKing (Mar 31, 2020)

Sorry about that, don't know what happened! The new code is 8KB3C


----------



## Chloebug44 (Mar 31, 2020)

May I go?


----------



## icyii (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, on my way!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you for having me, the outfits at Ables are killer! <3


----------



## CowKing (Mar 31, 2020)

Final chance to get in, I'll probably be closing soon!


----------

